# Advice on success of same batch embryos?



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

We were very fortunate on our third fresh IVF cycle to have two embryos put back (which resulted in our twins) and also get two frosties. We now want to use these two frosties in a FET. We are with the ARGC and the doctors gave a 60% chance of an FET being successful. However, I have since read in the Internet that some doctors advise that only half of a batch are likely to produce a baby - so as we have had twins with two of the embryos does this mean it is unlikely the other two frosties will work?

Thank you

Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi AngelHopes, I'm afraid I don't have any answers for you, but am following this post too as we are about to go back for FET with our 2 frosties from our successful cycle (resulting in our daughter). Do you have a start date yet? We are going for a consultation to get the ball rolling next week, feeling excited and nervous! x


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Congratulation on your daughter! And all the very best for your consultation - we have just had our consultation and are in the middle of a monitoring cycle which ARGC require you to do before cycling. It would be interesting to hear what your doctor says about same batch embryos?

Also feeling excited but very nervous about getting into treatment again...

Good luck!

Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, good luck to you too! No monitoring cycle for us (that I know of) so we may be cycling around the same time! Will keep you posted as to what we're told next week. Will be interesting to see how protocols differ etc. x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Well... Statistics and wild guesses spring to mind!
I don't think anyone has a definitive answer but as I type this, I'm breastfeeding my son who is Blastocyst 3 of 4 (FET with singleton).
The first embryo I had transferred was a fresh transfer, it was the best blast and I got pregnant but miscarried.
Embryo #2 didn't survive the thaw (they'd been frozen for 9 months by the time I had FET), number 3 turned into my son and #4 is still on ice.
All I can say is good luck and believe it can work!
A friend also recently gave birth after FET, she has six fresh rounds of IVF and none worked...x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

I don't think there is any definitive answer really. And different people will give you their different outcomes.  For us we had 13 day 3 embryos,  had 1 fresh transferred and 12 frozen back in 2011. The fresh transfer resulted in my son who is now 3. We had treatment recently for a fet. They had to thaw 3 of my embryos (1 at a time) to find one that survived.  Unfortunately this was a bfn. We were later told by one of the nurses at our clinic that they had a 50% survival rate during the thawing process. 

So we have 9 left now and are hoping to get started on a natural cycle this month.  So will keep you posted on the survival rates of our next attempt.


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not sure but can only share my story. We had a fresh cycle and got a lot of frozen embryos. One transferred for fresh cycle was negative, 2 transferred for first fet negative. we had 2 transferred for a second felt which brought us our little girl now 2 years old and we had 2 transferred for an fet which brought us our little boy, now 2 months old. All embryos came from our fresh cycle back in 2010. Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks smileandbehappy, good to know it can work twice from the same batch  xx


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Thank you everybody xx


----------

